# Goose Chairs???



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

What are your guys views on Goose Chairs??? Are they worth it or are they a hasel and stick out real bad??? Any comments welcome..


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

They work okay IMO, but not as well as a layout blind


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree...they are OK...but I would spend the extra money and get a layout blind.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

IMO they are not worth using. Especially if your tall. I'm 6' 3" and had a hard time laying down comfortably, and trying to blow a call under the shell was very tough! another drawback is that it is very tough to see through the slits in the shell. That is why I have only used mine twice and am looking at layout blinds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've only used them once. We layed out in the snow during the late season along the Missouri. With no wind, the birds kept surprising us from behind. That meant we had to literally roll out of the chairs and pop up, which was a pain in the @$$. And seeing through the "slots" in the decoy was difficult, and the sound of the calls were muffled. We ended up laying out of the chairs and I haven't used one since.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Shooting at birds that come in from behind when you are in a layout blind is no easy task either. Especially for us old guys.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Those chairs are junk, they take up alot of room in the back of a pick up bed or trailer. Spend the extra money on the layout blind.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We used them 1 year.Hunting in a strog wind,the decoy would fall back on you just when you were ready to shoot.Very dangerous.


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

If you guys want to get some Layout blinds, I know a place that is selling rock bottom prices on Final Approach Blinds New in Box. If you buy 3 or more they'll sell them for $180/piece + shipping. PM me and I'll give you the details.


----------

